# are gorilla tents worth the money?



## Techanina99 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thinking about starting a new grow using a tent. Controlling smell and air tightness is very important to me. After looking at many tents i have came to the conclusion that the gorilla grow tent series look like the best tent out there; However they are a pretty penny to buy. My question is, is it worth the extra money? Or should i just go with a cheaper brand?


----------



## PhatPhuker (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe that Lighthouse Hydro Tents from Gothamhydroponics.com are excellent quality for low price.
Have a look...


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was doing research on grow tents and came across the Gorilla but holy crap they're expensive! In the end I settled on the Secret Jardin Dark Room. The Gorilla's looked nice but I couldn't justify the extra expense and didn't need the roof lowering capability so Secret Jardin it was.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2014)

PhatPhuker said:


> I believe that Lighthouse Hydro Tents from Gothamhydroponics.com are excellent quality for low price.
> Have a look...


I plan on grabbing either the 4x4 or 5x5 tent. Both are priced and built very well from the reviews.


----------



## PhatPhuker (Jan 19, 2014)

get the 5x5.
The quality full steel frame is just excellent in either size, but hey, if your gonna go. go big.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2014)

gorilla is thte best way period. if you can afford it do it, steel frame and best out their.


----------



## Bigbud8888 (Jan 19, 2014)

I purchased the 8x8 and 5x9 gorilla grow tent in australia. The quality of tents are amazing no problems with them you pay for what you get i payed $2400 for both including shipping.


----------



## vostok (Jan 19, 2014)

My great buy yeah a really good buy ..and fits a 600w well!

Aviditi Reflective Hydroponic Grow Tent 48-Inch Wide by 48-Inch Deep by 79-Inch High $102.96

http://www.amazon.com/Aviditi-PTU-66-Reflective-Hydroponic-48-Inch/dp/B004U6XSRC/ref=pd_sim_lg_2/186-1433666-7723462


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought this a while back http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouse-Hydro-Hydroponics-Grow-78-Inch/dp/B0078P34VW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390192980&sr=8-1&keywords=grow+tent+78x78x78

It was a job to assemble by myself. I had to practically pray that thing together. It is not the most stout either as far as sewed seems and the plastic corners go. After a few hours of trying to assemble the frame as some poles slid in sloppily and would come right out others you had to beat in. I ended up having to tie the poles together with string to get them to stand up. Looked like a spiders web. Anyways while I was zipping up the tent the tent acted as though the poles were not bottomed out in the corner brackets. After trying to shove them in further several times and zip it up it still wouldn't zip up. So I had to take down by web lol and look and see if their was anything in the brackets.... nope.. nada. I checked the depth with a rule and then measured the pole to see how far it was going in.. it was bottomed out. 
So I was thinking maybe it is supposed to be this tight so I was pulling like a sum bitch on the sides and trying to zip it up... riiiiipppp. Well their went the single stitched seem on the front top left. But hey I got it zipped up. About 10 min later I was in the tent looking things over and Boom!!! The front corner bracket that has 3 poles coming out of it front/side/bottom just broke in pieces and the rode then poked into the tent tearing it.

If I had to do all over again I would not have gotten the tent at all. Instead I would have just gone to Lowes and got some 2x4's and some 4x8 sheets of insulation styrofoam board and make my own room. Frame it up tack the 1" foam board to it and tape the seams. I ended up doing it (on the tent) on the outside (foam board) and on top with regular insulation since the tent does not hold heat well in the winter. Guess its good for the summer though :-/

I got more rooms but I'm using the tent right now for my mothers. I"m planning on getting rid of it and building what I was talking about.


----------



## brodietheconeking (Jan 20, 2014)

you pay for what you get with tents,i have purchased 2 cheapos in the past,peppered in light leaks... sticky stiff zips that will eventually just pull of lol


----------



## Techanina99 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your input it helped!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2014)

i got a jardin.. love it


----------



## PhatPhuker (Jan 20, 2014)

all the lighthouse tents I've seen had full steel frame , including the corners , and went up right the first time, fitting good... Hmmm.
How long ago was that ? I heard other folks talking about plastic corners in that lighthouse brand too, but all Ive seen is steel corners.

And ya, If I was gonna go 78x78 or bigger, I would just frame up a room too. I was only looking at the 4x4 and 5x5 tents.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd have to agree with phat phuk.. 

Im in my second grow with the lighthouse. 4x8x7. It went up without a hitch. 
During my first grow I hung an xxxl raptor in it during flower. I held my breath and it held up for over 9 weeks. I would advise to not try this at home. lol 
Great zippers... I do hydro and I'm constantly in and out of that tent.
Minor light leaks in the stitching around the portals. Easily fixed with some aluminum tape. 

I would give it a 4 out of 5 buds.

I couldn't justify spending more on a guerilla tent but DAMN they look like a very well built tent.


----------



## bicit (Jan 21, 2014)

gorilla grow tents are not worth the price they charge for them. The stiching and frame quality is on par with the cheapo tents that cost 1/4 a much. All of the metal poles in mine were slightly bent and all required finishing and repainting due to rust and poorly drilled holes. The angle pieces that hold the frame together are shodily welded together and not center. The tent itself has a lot of nice features and is made out of a nice thick material, however there are loose strings everywhere and unfishished stiching. The QC just isn't there for the prices that they ask. 

Secret Jardin or Aviditi off amazon. They function almost identically, just less fancy features like 4 piece construction or viewing windows. You can also buy 4 of them for what one gorilla tent will cost. Sadly the frame and stiching quality were better in the aviditi tent.


----------



## SKUNKCHIEFr (Jan 21, 2014)

PhatPhuker said:


> I believe that Lighthouse Hydro Tents from Gothamhydroponics.com are excellent quality for low price.
> Have a look...


i am currently using this tent and although it is a great price with nice amenities- it does have light leaks (around seams and at the intakes). I have been able to control smell so far but I am looking for more quality alternatives. I also noticed that the entire frame and joints were made of plastic with only certain parts being metal (top cross beams). 

I am now looking at Gorilla Tents as my next alternative.


----------



## Mr John (Jan 21, 2014)

Cant go wrong with Secret Jardine.


BTW Which tent company had the out gassing problems?


----------



## Blackhippy419 (Jul 8, 2020)

A comment from the future lol got a cheap 5x8 before and it was trash.I had to cut poles,pretty much make it from scratch my damn self. This time around igot the 4x4 by gorilla grow tents and 15mins later it was up. Would have been 10minutes but we were smoking. The mylar on the inside is amazing and 0! Light leak. I stood inside that bad boy and zipped it up and i was in complete darkness. Like joker said...you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lil’ Biscuit (Jul 15, 2020)

Crazy. I have. 4x4x7.5 Vivosun I paid 120 US for and it is rock solid with steel frame and has been taken down and put up 5-6 times now.


----------



## G Bear (Jul 15, 2020)

I wish I could travel back in time to when this thread started and buy amazon stock. I wouldn’t care how much my tents cost.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Jul 15, 2020)

I went w all steel framed Vivosun
And fusion hut.
Two years in and no issues.


----------



## K81.UK (Jul 21, 2020)

Is it true that Gorilla tent zips are not as good as they were? Amazon reviews are complaining about broken zips after a few months.

Tents are nowhere near the quality they used to be. The budget ones rip like tin foil.

The bud box I bought in 2004/5 was awesome. The one my mate just bought is shit.


----------



## Scuzzman (Jul 21, 2020)

i have owned 4 of 1.2 x 1.2 x 2. Jungle room tents for 4 years going strong, only issue is height, great for autos/photos under led, have just given 3 tents to and young guy starting out and built rooms.. Owned a Gorilla tent for a while, the boys in blue suits took it away in the early days - it was an omen


----------



## OnefootintheGrave’ (Jul 26, 2020)

Scuzzman said:


> i have owned 4 of 1.2 x 1.2 x 2. Jungle room tents for 4 years going strong, only issue is height, great for autos/photos under led, have just given 3 tents to and young guy starting out and built rooms.. Owned a Gorilla tent for a while, the boys in blue suits took it away in the early days - it was an omen



Damn how’d they get involved?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Sep 17, 2020)

Generally you will get what you pay for. Gorilla is near 30x as thick as other brands. The poles about 5x the width. And it can hold about 4x the weight those cheap tents are good for. And unless i'm missing something you also cannot get 5 by 5's anywhere as short as you can with Gorilla. I grow in my basement and my 80' tent has about a half inch clearance on the roof so its pretty silly to try and put up full size tents specially the stupid way they expect you to do those cheap tents. Also if you have cats unless you can keep them out of reach of the tent don't even bother with cheap tents they will shred it in about 1 strech.


----------

